# Black Streaks!



## ncinthenext3 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm a freak about keeping them away, but understand they will always return. I have used the RV Black streak remover sold in CW magazine and have had good luck. Can anyone recommend another product that has worked well for them and where to get it?
Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use a Simple Green solution in a bucket to wash the ENTIRE camper. Shines it up nicely. Does a good job removing the black streaks that run down the front of the camper too. It doesn't remove them COMPLETELY, but makes them really light and hard to see anyway.

As far as the streaks that appear under the rain gutter spouts on the front and rear sides, Simple Green makes them disappear.

In addition to the shine that Simple Green leaves, it makes the camper smell nice (clean) too.

Thanks to Pete (NDJollyMon) for posting his love for simple Green many months ago. That's when I picked some up at Sam's.

Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We also put the clothes pins on the gutters and that has helped keep the water from running down the sides of the Outback. I would have never thought they would stay on, but they do.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Plus, and you've probably already thought of this, it actually helps a lot to clean the inside of the gutters themselves. A ladder with a scrub pad and they scrub clean (it's amazing how quickly they get gunked up with black stuff). I think it helps a lot to keep the water draining off the ends of them from actually causing the black streak in the first place...

Chet.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I second the use of Simple Green. I just started using it recently and for the first time, my black streaks are gone.

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, I'll bite - anyone know WHAT the black streaks are? Algae? I fought for years on my camper and fiver (the smooth sides of today's campers are so nice) but never actually knew whatit was.

BBB


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone tried a Mr. Clean magic eraser?

I just bought some for around the house an am amazed. I keep thinking about how great they will be for use on the camper.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with Chet and I clean the inside of the gutters often. I also clean the roof once in a while with Dawn dish soap & water. I use Spray Nine on the black streaks, dead bugs, brake dust on the wheels, dirty hand prints, and even the vinyl floor. Great stuff. I buy it in gallon jugs at the local Ace Hardware. Just spray it on and rub it in with the long handle brush and rinse.

I usually wash the whole trailer with Star Brite RV Wash & Wax. Every time I go to the dealer where I bought the TT, they give me a bottle for free!

A friend gave me some special wax, No-Wet Waterless Car Wash, Wax, Polish & Sealant. All one product. Just spray, wait 10 seconds, wipe, then buff with a clean towel. I haven't used it yet, but his motor home is spotless. He says this will remove the black streaks and keep them off longer.

I think the black streaks are just concentrated dirt from the whole roof running in narrow channels down the side of the TT? But, I'm no scientist and I haven't given it that much thought anyway. Maybe the running water wears away a little wax and gives the dirt something to stick to?

Hold on, too much thought, brain hurts, must go wash something.

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This may sound strange but I use to use it on my old class C motorhomes alum. siding, lemon pledge. It not only removed the black steaks it also removed the oxidation, road dirt and let the siding shinny and lemony fresh. I have not tried it on my outback yet but it does work to remove streaks from alum. so I think it will work. Kirk


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I would highly recommend re-waxing after using any dish soap, citrus cleaner or simple green. The high pH in any of those strips off all wax coatings and leaves the surface naked. This will speed oxidation, fading, and or staining. I would always re-coat the roof with a UV protectant after a hard cleaning. A few coats of a good polymer and most dirt will fall off.

JMHO

Jared


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> Anyone tried a Mr. Clean magic eraser?
> 
> I just bought some for around the house an am amazed. I keep thinking about how great they will be for use on the camper.
> [snapback]22230[/snapback]​


Magic eraser is a fine abrasive. Don't use on gloss finishes!


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

I use greased lightning. it takes off the black spots as well as being able to clean the awning with it.It does am great job on both


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the black streaks are a combination of the Rubber roof oxidizing, mixed with pollen and oils off the road.

The black streaks on my trailer are sticky and smear if wiped without solvent.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> This may sound strange but I use to use it on my old class C motorhomes alum. siding, lemon pledge. It not only removed the black steaks it also removed the oxidation, road dirt and let the siding shinny and lemony fresh. I have not tried it on my outback yet but it does work to remove streaks from alum. so I think it will work. Kirk
> [snapback]22234[/snapback]​


Not so strange really Lemon Pledge is what my husband favors to clean our motorcycles and the air hockey table. Works great and never damages the surface, and it smells great! Never thought about using it on the camper....hmmmmm







I think I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I don't know for sure what they are but they show up no matter what type of roof you have, rubber, aluminum etc.

With a good coat of 3M boat wax the streaks more or less wash off with car detergent and water. That is my experience.

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My son polished our wood floor with lemon pledge when he was younger. I had the opportunity to smell the nice fresh lemony scent too.

WHOA! WHOA! Yikes! BOOOM.
















My wife thought someone had set off a bomb when I hit.

Can't speak for how well it works on campers but I don't recommend it for wood floors.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've used Pledge on mag wheels for years. Never thought about the gel coat, though.

I've been using Simple Green on the black streaks, too.


----------

